# First benchmarks: MacBook Air is the slowest Apple machine on the block



## iMav (Jan 25, 2008)

No one should be surprised, but if you were looking for a speed freak of a laptop, you're going to want to glaze those lustful eyes over the MacBook Air. While the new hotness has a speedy memory bus, overall its performance is dramatically smushed by its integrated graphics, anemic 1.6GHz Core 2 Duo processor, and 1.8-inch hard drive. Yes, you can officially call the MacBook Air the slowest machine Apple makes -- but you already figured as much, right? No one buys an ultraportable for its real ultimate power.

*Tabulated Comparison*


----------



## praka123 (Jan 25, 2008)

and not to say 1 Lakh for this piece :roll:


----------

